# Reflection on last years hunts



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Can't wait for 2016 fungi hunting. I'm counting the days till spring &amp; anxiously awaiting the arrival of morel season. Then black trumpets, golden chanterelles, etc..... I didn't have the opportunity to hunt much last year, I plan on making up for that this year. Thought I'd share just a few photos of my finds for 2015. 


http://s1068.photobucket.com/user/jmbarraza39/library/


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Great Pictures!

I hope your season is so much better than last year. I'm getting all ramped up(pun intended) for the Spring opener aka morel season... Got some nice camping gear and the nerve to head north for the black's.

It's 5f here... so Spring can't come soon enough!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

THANK YOU! And I agree! I'm getting spring fever myself. Be careful on your travels my friend. Wishing you are blessed with so many morels your face hurts from smiling


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Need Camo Mesh Bags? https://www.etsy.com/listing/230731724/premium-camo-morel-mushroom-drawstring


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Helllllloooooooooooo down there!

How is this season shaping up for you? Are you searching already?

Had a week of really nice weather but I spent the entire time at work or in bed with the flu. Now it's snowing.

A lot of the old timers up here in MI are freaking out about this season. They think it's going to be as bad as last year which was terrible from what I heard.

Have you found anything good this winter? Hericium? I've got one growing from a kit   

I hope you have a great season


----------



## pamorelsxs (Apr 2, 2016)

Those are great pics! I knew most but had to look-up more than I'd care to admit.  Sooo lookin' forward to the finds this year! Wishing everyone a great season.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey celticcurl a lady found some morels yesterday 03-02-17 in Northern Arkansas. Baxter county. Personally, I'm concerned about the season because it's even earlier than last year and we barely had any snow this year and a warm winter. With all the climate change and plants blooming and budding a month early, it seems to be screwing up the morels, in my opinion. Last year, 2016, me and my picking but got about 1/3 what we found in 2015. Huge areas produce no morels at all. Only time will tell if this season is similar. I hope not.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Arkanshrooms! We aren't expecting a good harvest up here either except maybe in da U.P. and the tip of the L.P. where the snow is above average. I've never hunted up there before but looks like I'll have to this year. Not that it would be a chore to do so, it's BEAUTIFUL up there with lots of public lands to explore.

Maybe you guys need to come visit us this Spring if you don't find enough morels to get you through the year.

I still have a few pounds of dried morels I picked in WA last year. I was fixing to give them away but now I'm thinking I'll be a bit stingy with them and wait and see. I'll still give some away but just not as many.

How are the ticks down there? I'll never forget the ticks I brought home from Arkansas in 2015. Hubby pulled 40 of them off of me when I got home. 8-O


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Nothing can stop the ticks in Arkansas. We've had a few cases of lymes disease occur this year already and we don't have that much, so it's a new concern. I always pick some morels in a few honey holes I know of in Minnesota every year. I've never made it up above Minneapolis though. I'd love to some day.


----------

